# Weekly Competition 2014-39



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F R U' R F2 R2 U' R'
*2. *F' R2 U R F R2 F2 R' U2
*3. *U2 R F U' F2 R' U F'
*4. *R U' R2 F2 U R' F2 U R2 U'
*5. *F2 U F' R U F2 U R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 D U L' U2 B D B2 R2 U2 R D' U
*2. *D B2 D F' L' B2 R' U2 B U D' R2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D B2
*3. *R F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 L R D2 F L' U L2 R' D' R2 F' U2 R2
*4. *D B2 U B' U L B R' B2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U R2
*5. *B2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 B' F' L' U2 R' B2 U2 F' D U' R2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D B' U' B' L2 F' Uw' F Uw L2 Fw Uw U2 B2 D R' Uw2 L2 Fw D' Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw U F Uw2 B' F' U' Fw' F' D' Rw' Uw F' U R2 U R2
*2. *Rw B Rw' B2 Fw' L2 Rw B2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Uw Fw' F2 L2 Rw' D' Uw Rw' R F2 D U2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 U Fw2 D2 Uw2 L' D Uw' B' R' D2 U2
*3. *R' B Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw R2 Fw R2 Uw Rw' D' Uw' U2 Fw2 L2 R Uw2 R' F' R' U F' R' Uw2 Rw' D R2 B' D L' B Fw R F2 L' Rw' Uw2 F Uw'
*4. *Fw' F' D U2 B' F2 L' D2 R2 D Rw2 Fw' D' Uw L R B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 U R' D2 Rw2 B2 F2 Rw2 U2 L2 Fw2 L' F2 L' Uw2 U2 Fw2 L Rw2 F D2
*5. *Fw Uw' Fw' L' Uw' U2 L2 R B' Rw2 U2 R' B Rw' R' Fw2 Uw2 U2 B' F2 U Rw2 R' U2 L' Fw' F Uw U' Fw L' Rw R' U B' F' D2 L' F Uw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' Lw Bw' L' Rw2 Dw' Uw2 U B L2 Fw2 U' L' F2 U2 F U2 L' Lw2 D Dw' U' B' Bw' R' D Lw2 B U Lw' U2 Fw' F Lw2 R' Fw' F' Dw2 Lw' Fw2 Lw' Uw' B L2 Bw' D2 U2 Fw2 D' R' Dw2 L2 D' Lw' Fw Lw' Bw' L2 B2 Dw'
*2. *L' Dw L2 Rw' D2 L' Lw2 Dw' Uw' Fw2 U' B Lw Rw Bw2 D2 Dw F' Uw U2 B D Dw' B' Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw' B2 U B Fw L2 Lw' Rw2 R2 B2 F U2 R F D L F2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw' L R F D' L' Rw R D Uw B Rw2
*3. *Bw F2 Lw' Fw' F' U2 R B2 Bw L2 Uw2 B' Fw' Dw L Rw' R B' F' Lw' R D2 Bw' Fw2 F L R' Fw D' Fw U2 L' Rw2 R' Uw2 Lw' Bw2 L2 R Bw L' U' Lw' B' U B L Rw2 Bw' F2 Rw R2 D' L Lw' Rw2 Fw R2 Dw2 Bw
*4. *Bw L U F2 Lw2 Rw Fw' Uw2 Lw' R2 Fw' Rw D' Uw2 Bw' Fw' F' Rw2 R2 U L R' Dw2 L2 Rw B Bw R B Bw2 Uw Lw B2 D2 Lw' D Bw Fw' R2 Dw2 U L2 Rw D' Dw' F2 D' Uw2 U B' Bw Fw' Uw2 R' F2 L2 D2 U2 Lw' U2
*5. *Lw2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 L U' Bw' Fw D2 B' U' B' Lw Dw L2 B Bw Dw U R' Dw2 Fw' Uw L' Uw B Fw2 D' Uw Rw2 R' D2 Lw' D2 Lw Bw L Rw2 Bw L' Lw2 Rw B' Bw F R2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 Bw Rw R Fw2 D Dw U' Lw2 Fw' F' U

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 2D 3R2 2B2 2L' D2 2D 2F 2L2 R2 B U L 3R 2R F' D2 R' B2 F' 2L 2F' D2 2B 3F 2F 3U' 2L' R' 2B' 2F2 R2 D' B2 3U' 2F' L2 2D 3R2 2R' 3F' 2D2 2B2 2F2 2D' 3F2 2D 3U L 2D' 2L2 3R 3F2 2D 3U2 L2 3R' D 2D2 L2 2D' 3U2 F U' 2L2 2R' 3F' L2 2L 3R'
*2. *3F2 F D2 3U2 2U 2B L2 3U2 2R2 B2 L 2R2 B2 2B' D' 2U' B' 3R2 2D 3U2 U 3F U 2L R2 2D2 L D B2 R 2D' 2B F' 3U' 2U2 U2 L' D2 L B L2 3R2 2R2 3F' L2 U 2F' 3U 2U' 2R2 D2 L U 2B F L 3R D L2 2U U' B2 2B' 3U2 2R U2 2B U' L F2
*3. *R 3U2 3R 3U' R 2B2 3U' L' 3R' 3U' 2F 2U' 2B' L U' 2R 2F' F' 3U2 U F 2U2 R' 3U2 2U' L 3F L2 2R2 B2 2B' F U2 F2 2D' 3U2 2U2 L' 2U2 2B 2F 2D2 3F2 F 2U' 2L' 2U L2 2L2 2D 3F2 3U 2U2 R' F' 3U 2L 3R2 B2 2B' 2L 2D 3U2 2R 3F2 2R F 3U' B2 3F2
*4. *3F' 3R2 3U 2B L' 3R2 B 3U' 2R2 B R 3F2 2U2 L2 2R F' 2L2 R' 3F' D' R B2 D2 2L' R2 2D' 3U F L' 2D2 2U' 2B L2 3R 2R' B R' 2D2 3F' D2 3U' 2B2 2R2 2F 3R 2D2 3R2 2F' L2 3R D' F R2 D2 2U' 2F' 2R R2 2U2 2B' 2D B' F 2U' 2B F2 L R 2F 3R2
*5. *3F2 2U2 3R2 3F 2R2 2B 3F 2D 2R 3F' F 3U2 2U' 3R D U2 B 2R' 3U2 L2 R2 D' R2 2D2 2U2 U 2L2 2D2 3F 2L D 2F2 2U2 L' 3R' 2U2 B 2L2 3R 2R 2D' L 2U 2L' D' 3R 2R B' 2U R 3U2 3R B2 3R 2R' D 2B 2F2 3R 2F D 2U' 3R2 R2 2D U' 2B 2F' 3U 2U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D2 3D' L 2R2 2B 2F L' 2U2 2R2 2U 2B' 2F' 3D2 U 2F' 2L2 2B' 2F 2L 3D2 2F U L2 3R2 B' 3R' 2F 3U 2F2 D2 2L2 3U' L' 3L2 3R' R2 3D2 L' 2L2 3U2 2U2 2B2 R2 2U 2L 3L' 3R 2R2 B2 2B2 F' 3D' 3L B 3F2 F 2U 2L' B' 2F R' 2B' 3B' F' 2R2 3U 2B' R' 2F 3R2 2D' 2L B' 3D2 2U' 2F' R 2D F 2D' 3U F R 2U 2R2 2D 2U2 3B' D2 3B' L 2L' D2 B2 2R' 2B 3R2 2R' R 3F
*2. *2D' 2U 3R 3D' F' 2D 2L2 D2 U 2F' 3U' L' 3F 2R 2U2 2F D' F U 2L' 3D' 3L2 B2 2R2 2D' 2L2 3B' 2L 3U' 2R' B2 D' 2U' 3B' L 3R 3B2 U2 3F' 3L2 2D L 2L2 3R2 3U2 F' 3R2 2R' 2F U 2L' 3F 2L 3F 3R' 3D' 3F' 2R' 3D2 3L U 2L' 2R' 2B 3B2 2F' 3R 2U' 3R D2 3L 2B' D 3U2 2U2 3R' B' L' U2 L2 3D' U2 3L' 3U 2U 3B 2R 2F2 D' 2F 2D' B' 3D' F 2U L2 3D 3F' 3R 3F'
*3. *B2 D U 2L2 2R2 2U B2 3B 2F' L 3U' 2L 2B2 2F2 F' 2D 3D' 3U' 3B L2 3R R2 3F 3D' 3F2 3D2 3B2 F2 3R F' 3R 3U2 2B' 3B' 2F F2 2L2 D2 2U2 2L 3L' D' 2F 3U U2 3F' F' R2 2D' 3D2 R2 3F 2L 2R2 B2 2D 3D 3B 2D' 2F2 2L B 3B2 2U2 F' R 3B' 3D R2 D' 3F' U2 3B' 3F' 2F2 F' 2U 2B' R 3B 3F D' 2D 3B 2L2 3R D' 2F' F2 D 3B' 3D' B' 2L 3R 2R' 3U2 L 3R' 2D'
*4. *2R' R 3F 2R2 R B 2D L2 2L 3U2 2F 2U' 2F' 2D' 3U 3L' 2F2 3U' B D2 2B2 2L2 2U' 3F 2F' 3R2 B 3L2 R2 2F' D2 2F' 2L2 2R' D2 3U' U' B' 3B2 3F' 2F L2 3L2 3R' B' 3B2 3F' 2F' D2 2B 3U2 3B2 3L 2U' 2L2 3L' 3R2 B' 3L2 2B' U 3L2 3R 2U' 2R2 F2 2U2 U2 2F 3R2 2R 3F' 2F2 R' 3F' R 3D' 3F2 3U' 2U 3B L2 2F U 2F D' 2B' D' L2 D 2B2 2D 3R' B U2 2L' 2F F' 2L' 2B'
*5. *F R 3B 2F' 3L2 3B2 3D' 3B2 2R 2B2 L 3U2 L2 2R2 D2 3F' F' 3D' 2R R' 2B 3B' 2F 3D 3L2 2B 3L2 R' D' F' 3U' 3R D B' U2 L2 2L2 2R' 3F 2R2 B2 2D2 3F2 U2 2R2 2F2 L2 2F 2L 3D 3F' F U2 3L R2 2D' 3D 3U2 2U U' 2L' 2D 2F' U2 3B L 2D B2 2B2 2F' D2 3B 3D2 2R2 U2 B' 2B 3B2 2D' 2B' U2 L2 2R2 B 2B F 2D' 2F 2U 3F' U' 3R2 D' 3L 2R 3U' 3B2 2F2 2R 3F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 R U' R U R' F'
*2. *U R' U2 F' R U F2 R2 U2
*3. *R F R' F2 U F' R U' R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D R' U' L2 B' F2 L' U' F R B D2
*2. *U R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U' R2 F' D' B' U' B2 L D2 L' F' R2
*3. *B D2 B' L2 D2 F D2 F' L2 F L2 U' F R F' L' F U' L2 D' R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' D Uw2 Fw2 U R2 Uw2 R' Uw U' L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw Uw U B2 F' D2 R' Uw2 L2 Uw2 B R' U' L Fw' U' L2 B L2 Rw B' D2 Uw L' U' F
*2. *D2 Uw L' Rw' B2 D' Rw' D' Uw2 Fw F2 D' F2 D B' Uw' B R' B2 R U2 Fw R F2 U2 Fw L D Uw F D2 R' Fw D' U2 Rw' R2 Uw Rw2 F
*3. *L D2 F L U F2 U' L2 U' L Rw2 R B2 U' Rw R2 Uw2 F Rw2 U Rw2 R' D Fw D' Rw' R' Uw' L' R' F' D2 Uw' U2 L Fw' Rw' D Uw B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F Dw' B' Lw2 Rw' D Rw F Uw2 L2 R Dw' Rw' B R B' L2 Lw Fw' Rw' B Uw B R2 Bw' U B D Fw Rw' D2 R' F2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 D Bw R2 F' Dw Lw' U' R2 U2 L2 R B' R U' R2 U2 Fw' L' Dw Lw Rw' R'
*2. *Fw L2 Rw R Fw L2 B' Bw D2 Bw Uw U F L' Bw' Lw Bw2 Rw' F2 Rw Bw2 U B Fw F L2 Lw' D2 Fw Dw Uw U2 Fw' Rw Uw2 Lw R2 Fw F2 R2 Dw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F' Uw' Fw Lw R' B Fw F2 U2 B L' Uw2 Fw F Uw2 F2
*3. *Rw' R Bw' Fw F2 L B2 R' Dw' U2 F2 Dw L' R Uw2 U2 Lw' R Bw Rw Bw2 F' R' Fw' D L Dw' U' B Dw' Bw L' R Bw F' L' Lw2 U Lw' R2 B2 F U2 B2 L' R F' Uw U2 B2 Dw2 R Bw2 Rw' D' F2 L' D' L' Lw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 2U' U' 3F' R2 2B' D' 3F2 2F 2U2 2L R' D2 3U' 3F' R' D2 2D 3U2 2L2 F' L' 2B 3F' F' 2L R2 2D' 3U2 F 2D' 2U' U 2L 2B F 3R 2F F2 3R2 D' 3R2 2F2 3R' D 3U U2 R' 3U F' 2L 3R2 2R2 R' D2 2D 3U2 L 3F L2 2B F2 R2 B2 2B2 3R R2 2B' 2F' D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L U L 3R2 2B' D' 3L' 3U L2 3R B' 3D 2U' 2R' 3D2 3R 3B' L' 2B F' 2R2 3U 3B' 3U2 2F' 3L 3D2 B' 3F F2 2D' 2B 3D' 2U' 2L' 2B U 3L2 2R R' D2 U2 3L D' 2D2 3D' U' 2L 2F' U 2L 2B2 2F' 3L2 2R2 U' 3F2 3D' 2B2 F2 2U U 2B2 3F' F' R 3U2 3L' U 3R2 3B 3F' 3D2 2L' 3B L2 D' 2R' B2 F2 L' 2L2 2R' R' B2 3R2 3U' 2F 3L' 3D2 3U 3B2 2U 2L' B2 2L 2F2 3D2 2R F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L' U2 B L' F2 U' F' L B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U
*2. *F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 B D B' D' F R D'
*3. *D2 B2 R F' U' L F' D2 F R' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 R2
*4. *R2 D2 R' D F2 B2 L D2 F L2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D'
*5. *U2 B R' F U' B2 D F2 B' U' F2 R U2 R2 L' U2 B2 R2 L' U2 B2
*6. *L U2 L D2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L' B' L2 U R2 U' R
*7. *L2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 D' B2 D L' U' B' L' B F2 L F2 R' U2
*8. *U' R2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U L' D2 F D2 U R F' D' F2 U'
*9. *B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R D R D L R B' L D L
*10. *B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' L D2 F D' L' U2 R B' U L
*11. *B2 F2 U F2 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F L R' F2 U' L D' L' D
*12. *B2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D F2 R2 F' D' B2 U' F L' R2 D R'
*13. *B' L F2 U' R D' R' L2 U R B2 L' F2 L D2 R2 F2 B2 U2
*14. *L2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 L' F' R' U' B F R2 D2 L R2
*15. *U2 D' F D' R B2 U F' B' U L2 F2 U R2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 D'
*16. *L R U2 R B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B D R' F D2 B L' F2 D
*17. *D' U' B2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D F2 L' R2 B' U' F2 D' U B' D
*18. *R2 D2 F U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 R B2 D B' R' U' L' R' F'
*19. *D2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 U' L' B' D F' D2 F' U' R' F'
*20. *B2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' U' B2 U' L' F L' F2 R2 F R U' F2 U'
*21. *B2 L' U2 L U2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 L U B D' L2 F' R B F D F
*22. *R2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 F' L2 F2 D L2 B U' L' F' R' D R'
*23. *L2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D B R D2 F L' R' F R' B2 U2
*24. *L2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' F' R2 F' D R B2 R B' U' R F
*25. *D B D' F2 B2 R D R L D2 B' L2 F R2 B' D2 F2 U2 D2
*26. *D' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 R' D U2 R' B2 F2 L' B' L'
*27. *U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B' D R B U2 L' R2 B D2 U'
*28. *D2 B U R2 U2 R' D2 B D R' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 B2 L' U2
*29. *F L2 F R2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 D R' U L2 U2 F' L2 D2 L' D2
*30. *R2 U B' R2 L' B' U2 R D2 B' U2 F2 U F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U'
*31. *D' L2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R F' R D' U2 B L U2 B'
*32. *F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' U F2 L' B2 D2 B2 F U2 R
*33. *U F2 L2 D2 R' B' L U R' U R2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U L2
*34. *U2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U' L R2 U' R2 F U' B L2
*35. *F2 U F' L D2 F' U' D2 B R B2 R L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L D2
*36. *U2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 R' D2 B D2 U R2 F2 L2 R U'
*37. *D B2 F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U' F2 U L B' D' L' R2 F' R D L'
*38. *B' L' D' F2 B' R L' F' R D2 L2 D F2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 B2
*39. *R L2 B' R2 F2 D' F L' D' B2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 D2 B2 R' B2 L'
*40. *R2 D' B' D F L U F' U2 L B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D L2 D' B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U F2 U L2 R2 D' F2 U L2 B2 R' F' L2 D' F D' R B U2 R
*2. *F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 R' F L2 B' D2 B2 R U' L2 B
*3. *F2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F L F' D F U B2 L' B' D'
*4. *B2 R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 R' F' D2 R' B2 D F2 R2 F2 R'
*5. *R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' B' F' D2 U2 R' D R U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 U2 R2 D R' B' U' R' F' D' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 F2
*2. *D2 B' R2 F L2 U2 F L2 D2 F' D' U2 F R D L2 R2 D' L' R'
*3. *B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F' L' D2 B' D U F D' F2 L
*4. *U2 L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 B2 L2 F L F' U L' R' U B' U2 L2 R2
*5. *F2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F' D' B' L D R B' L F' R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F L2 U F D U2 B L F' D2
*2. *D2 F D B2 D2 B' R U2 L F R2 U2 F' D2 B U2 F2 U2 D2 R2
*3. *F' D' B2 L' D2 F' L' D' F' U2 F2 D2 B2 R D2 R U2 B2 D2 R2
*4. *F L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 F L2 F U2 L D2 R D' U' R B L D L2
*5. *F D' B2 U B L2 B2 L F U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 U2 L D2 R B2 L R2 F2 R' D2 B L' F' L2 R D2 U F2 D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 F U2 F2 R' F' R2 U'
*3. *L2 F2 D' U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D2 U2 B L U' B' D U2 F L2 D2 L'
*4. *B' L2 Uw2 L' D' Rw B' L2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 Fw L' U Fw2 Uw' B L D' B Fw Rw' D Fw2 Rw F2 D2 U L' R2 B Rw B' F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F' U2 F' R U2 F'
*3. *D2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' L B F R2 D' L2 R U2 B2
*4. *L Rw2 R' U' Fw2 U L R2 D2 F' R2 B U2 R2 Uw B D' L F2 D2 U' B' Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 Uw' L D B' Fw' Uw R B2 D Rw' U' R2 D Rw
*5. *Dw' B2 L Bw Fw2 R2 Fw' D2 B2 Rw R2 B' Rw Dw Rw' R' U2 Bw' F2 Lw' Rw2 Uw U Bw' Fw F' Dw' Rw' Dw' U R' D' F2 Lw Fw' L' Dw2 F2 Rw2 D2 F2 L R2 U Lw2 B Dw' L2 Dw' B Dw2 L Rw D2 B' Fw' R B' R2 Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=-2 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' U' B' U B' L' R' l' r' b u'
*2. *U L U B R' U L' U L l r' b'
*3. *U B U B R L' R U' l b' u
*4. *U B U R L' R B' R' r'
*5. *U R' L' B' L R U' B' R l r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 5) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 2) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, 6) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 4) / (2, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2)
*4. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 3)
*5. *(3, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' D' U L R' U D U' D' U'
*2. *R U L R' L R D' R' D' U'
*3. *D L' D U D' L R' L' U' D' U'
*4. *R' D' U L' D U' D' R U' D' U'
*5. *R D' U D U L' D' L U' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Sep 23, 2014)

2x2 : 6.14, (6.15), 5.70, 4.94, (4.89) = 5.59
3x3 : 14.57, 14.95, 14.51, (16.90), (13.83) = 14.68
4x4 : (49.57), 56.85, (58.05), 57.84, 53.56 = 56.08
5x5 : (1:47.40), 1:46.62, (1:38.11), 1:43.41, 1:46.39 = 1:45.47
6x6 : 2:59.26, 2:55.72, (2:39.76), (3:12.75), 3:00.98 = 2:58.65
7x7 : 4:09.84, (3:59.94), 4:02.96, (4:16.17), 4:12.66 = 4:08.49
2x2 BLD : 47.91, 37.53, DNF = 37.53
3x3 BLD : 2:25.59, DNF, DNF = 2:25.59
4x4 BLD : 12:30, DNF
5x5 BLD : 25:47 (16:22)
Multi BLD : 
3x3 OH : (43.02), 44.62, 43.99, (50.11), 49.10 = 45.90
MTS : 46.69, (54.03), 51.53, 49.87, (44.47) = 49.36
2-4 relay : 1:21.75
2-5 relay : 2:57.39
Clock : 19.98, (14.54), 15.21, 17.51, (22.57) = 17.57
Megaminx : (1:27.26), (1:50.19), 1:41.24, 1:32.70, 1:39.06 = 1:37.67
Pyraminx : 5.33, (6.35), (3.89), 6.20, 4.10 = 5.21
Square-1 : 50.93, (27.72), (1:29.96), 58.55, 36.90 = 48.79
Skewb : 13.65, 13.57, (13.68), 10.72, (8.85) = 12.65


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 24, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 8.42 (8.15) 9.39 (10.23) 9.26 = *9.02*
*3X3X3:* (15.75) (21.59) 21.53 17.13 17.81 = *18.82*
*4X4X4:* (1:44.47) 2:10.15 1:57.57 (2:26.65) 1:59.57 = *2:02.43*
*3X3X3 OH:* (1:13.86) 1:21.31 1:20.92 1:23.97 (1:26.90) = *1:22.07*
*Pyraminx:* (20.97) (27.56) 26.92 21.90 26.83 = *25.22*


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 25, 2014)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 32


Spoiler



(on inverse scramble)
Premove: D // corrects pseudoness
B' U2 L' D U2 F L2 // 2x2x2
R' D R2 D * R D // pseudo F2L-1
B U' B U B2 R B2 R' B R B2 R' B' // AB3C

insert at *: D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2

Final solution: D' B R B2 R' B' R B2 R' B2 U' B' U B' D' R D' L2 D R2 D' L2 R2 D' R L2 F' U2 D' L U2 B


----------



## ottozing (Sep 27, 2014)

3x3 fewest moves: 30



Spoiler



D2 U2 L D2 R B2 L R2 F2 R' D2 B L' F' L2 R D2 U F2 D

Inv
R B L' (Square+pair)
U2 F' D (2x2x2)
B2 R B R (2x2x3)
L' B' L U B' L' B L (AB5C)

Skeleton: L' B' L B U' L' B L & R' B' R' B2 D' F U2 ^ L B' R' (18)

& U' L' U R' U' L U R

New skeleton: L' B' L B U' L' B L * U' L' U R' U' L U B' R' B2 D' F U2 L B' R' (24)

* L D2 L' U L D2 L' U'

Solution: L' B' L B U' L' B L2 D2 L' U L D2 L' U2 L' U R' U' L U B' R' B2 D' F U2 L B' R' (30)


----------



## Puggins (Sep 27, 2014)

*2x2:* (6.57), 6.44, (5.42), 6.56, 6.16 = *6.38*
*3x3:* 24.08, (24.09), (18.97), 23.07, 23.61 = *23.58*
*Pyraminx:* (12.01), 13.88, (17.42), 15.44, 13.40 = *14.24*
*3x3 BLD:* 7:21.27, DNF, DNF = *7:21.27*
*Multi-BLD:* 1/2 14:16.66 (My first ever attempt at Multi-BLD. My error was on the second cube only 2 twisted corners.)


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2014)

*3x3:* 16.35, 15.72, 14.47, (12.43), (17.42) = 15.51
*4x4:* 56.22, 1:06.67, 1:00.35, (55.52), (1:06.78) = 1:01.08
*5x5:* 1:41.35, (1:22.48), 1:36.56, (DNF), 1:33.52 = 1:37.14
*6x6:* (2:55.32), (3:21.55), 3:10.78, 3:10.78, 3:10.12 = 3:10.56
*7x7:* 4:50.78, (4:24.62), 4:26.59, (4:55.11), 4:34.92 = 4:37.43
*OH:* 33.23, 30.80, 34.19, (29.99), (DNF) = 32.74
*Megaminx:* 1:59.18, 2:10.11, 2:08.09, (1:54.56), (2:12.70) = 2:05.79


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 30, 2014)

Results, congrats to EMI, Cale S and qaz!

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.87 Rcuber123
 2.98 Lapinsavant
 3.11 Iggy
 3.31 andi25
 3.59 AndersB
 3.63 SolveThatCube
 4.14 mycube
 4.19 G2013
 4.22 EMI
 4.85 Wilhelm
 4.85 jaysammey777
 4.95 NZCuber
 5.15 CyanSandwich
 5.16 Cale S
 5.33 FaLoL
 5.59 bacyril
 5.70 ichcubegern
 5.83 qaz
 6.39 Puggins
 6.63 ComputerGuy365
 6.69 Mike Hughey
 6.79 LostGent
 6.83 Schmidt
 7.34 MaxHofer
 7.42 cubefanatic
 7.58 BenjaminW
 7.81 ws
 8.92 Bubbagrub
 9.02 MarcelP
 9.24 d4m1no
 16.56 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 8.44 Lapinsavant
 10.17 Coolster01
 11.01 EMI
 11.31 SolveThatCube
 11.49 Iggy
 12.44 andi25
 12.65 AndersB
 12.83 mycube
 13.32 FaLoL
 13.88 G2013
 14.68 bacyril
 14.75 ichcubegern
 14.88 Wilhelm
 15.31 Rcuber123
 15.51 Dene
 15.68 Regimaster
 15.99 NZCuber
 16.13 qaz
 16.38 jaysammey777
 16.62 Cale S
 17.08 Kenneth Svendson
 17.92 CyanSandwich
 18.80 BenjaminW
 18.82 MarcelP
 18.85 LostGent
 19.83 Mike Hughey
 19.88 ws
 20.74 Caiel Manuel
 21.11 d4m1no
 21.60 Schmidt
 23.59 Puggins
 24.73 ComputerGuy365
 26.62 MaxHofer
 30.20 Bubbagrub
 36.72 MatsBergsten
 DNF larosh12
*4x4x4*(26)

 40.11 EMI
 43.61 FaLoL
 44.59 qaz
 47.38 Iggy
 47.78 SolveThatCube
 48.19 mycube
 48.65 andi25
 51.79 AndersB
 53.28 Wilhelm
 56.08 bacyril
 58.38 NZCuber
 1:01.08 Dene
 1:01.65 jaysammey777
 1:04.37 ichcubegern
 1:06.97 BenjaminW
 1:09.90 G2013
 1:18.08 Cale S
 1:21.71 Mike Hughey
 1:22.87 Kenneth Svendson
 1:26.62 d4m1no
 1:28.94 CyanSandwich
 1:35.73 Schmidt
 1:39.56 ws
 2:01.02 LostGent
 2:02.43 MarcelP
 2:14.60 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:24.75 EMI
 1:28.15 FaLoL
 1:35.80 mycube
 1:37.14 Dene
 1:40.05 Wilhelm
 1:41.74 qaz
 1:44.55 andi25
 1:45.47 bacyril
 1:48.27 SolveThatCube
 2:05.21 Regimaster
 2:18.27 ichcubegern
 2:31.83 jaysammey777
 2:39.93 Mike Hughey
 2:42.40 d4m1no
 2:43.57 BenjaminW
 2:47.95 Cale S
 4:19.04 Schmidt
 4:32.01 MatsBergsten
 5:12.22 CyanSandwich
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:30.85 EMI
 2:58.65 bacyril
 2:58.93 FaLoL
 3:10.56 Dene
 4:18.33 jaysammey777
 4:26.40 ichcubegern
 5:00.75 Mike Hughey
 5:13.16 BenjaminW
 5:58.79 Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:08.49 bacyril
 4:23.74 FaLoL
 4:37.43 Dene
 4:45.99 qaz
 6:07.08 jaysammey777
 6:41.58 ichcubegern
 7:10.52 Mike Hughey
 7:43.42 BenjaminW
 9:08.58 Cale S
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 18.69 EMI
 20.32 AndersB
 22.08 SolveThatCube
 24.99 qaz
 26.43 mycube
 26.48 andi25
 28.81 Regimaster
 30.12 ichcubegern
 32.74 Dene
 33.67 ws
 34.64 Wilhelm
 36.30 NZCuber
 37.75 Kenneth Svendson
 38.80 BenjaminW
 43.87 FaLoL
 45.16 Mike Hughey
 45.90 bacyril
 46.18 G2013
 53.90 Schmidt
 54.83 CyanSandwich
 1:02.45 Cale S
 1:18.33 LostGent
 1:22.07 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 32.97 larosh12
 1:10.63 Kenneth Svendson
 1:44.48 Mike Hughey
 1:49.87 qaz
 2:44.16 BenjaminW
 3:14.17 Cale S
 4:15.49 CyanSandwich
 DNF EMI
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 10.72 Lapinsavant
 11.74 Rcuber123
 11.98 EMI
 12.16 Iggy
 15.49 mycube
 19.16 qaz
 19.86 Cale S
 24.55 G2013
 27.35 Mike Hughey
 27.69 CyanSandwich
 32.57 MatsBergsten
 37.53 bacyril
 41.70 SolveThatCube
 1:10.46 Bubbagrub
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 33.68 Iggy
 37.64 Sessinator
 44.38 mycube
 47.85 Cale S
 54.99 qaz
 1:09.82 CyanSandwich
 1:12.25 Mike Hughey
 1:14.84 MatsBergsten
 1:55.98 EMI
 2:25.59 bacyril
 3:10.51 G2013
 3:12.51 Lapinsavant
 4:46.42 ichcubegern
 5:07.40 Bubbagrub
 5:32.35 SolveThatCube
 7:21.27 Puggins
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 4:31.98 Cale S
 5:25.20 CyanSandwich
 5:45.39 MatsBergsten
 6:52.86 Mike Hughey
 8:34.25 EMI
12:30.00 bacyril
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:11.20 MatsBergsten
19:15.85 Mike Hughey
 DNF Cale S
 DNF CyanSandwich
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

5/6 (25:55)  MatsBergsten
5/7 (18:30)  Cale S
4/5 (18:52)  Mike Hughey
12/21 (52:58)  CyanSandwich
1/2 (14:16)  Puggins
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 49.36 bacyril
 53.66 qaz
 55.34 jaysammey777
 1:16.14 Mike Hughey
 DNF Caiel Manuel
 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 56.60 andi25
 1:00.54 EMI
 1:08.28 mycube
 1:10.86 Iggy
 1:13.06 SolveThatCube
 1:13.16 qaz
 1:19.26 FaLoL
 1:21.75 bacyril
 1:22.72 jaysammey777
 1:22.93 NZCuber
 1:34.04 ichcubegern
 1:45.02 BenjaminW
 1:45.97 Cale S
 1:55.57 Kenneth Svendson
 1:58.64 ws
 2:07.56 CyanSandwich
 2:28.42 Mike Hughey
 2:56.23 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:17.21 EMI
 2:43.96 FaLoL
 2:53.37 mycube
 2:57.39 bacyril
 3:01.46 qaz
 3:14.65 SolveThatCube
 3:33.32 ichcubegern
 3:52.01 jaysammey777
 4:20.49 BenjaminW
 4:27.33 Mike Hughey
 4:38.25 Cale S
*Magic*(2)

 2.03 Mike Hughey
 2.70 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.33 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(20)

 6.23 Wilhelm
 6.30 AndersB
 6.56 Cale S
 8.08 SolveThatCube
 8.23 andi25
 8.40 Iggy
 9.29 daryl
 9.74 cubefanatic
 11.38 qaz
 12.53 mycube
 12.65 bacyril
 14.27 NZCuber
 14.64 CyanSandwich
 15.72 ichcubegern
 16.71 FaLoL
 16.88 EMI
 17.22 jaysammey777
 17.93 Schmidt
 18.40 Mike Hughey
 18.44 BenjaminW
*Clock*(7)

 7.97 qaz
 11.35 Wilhelm
 12.79 EMI
 14.08 mycube
 14.89 Mike Hughey
 17.57 bacyril
 27.71 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(20)

 4.57 andi25
 4.62 Rcuber123
 5.21 bacyril
 6.29 EMI
 6.95 qaz
 7.39 ichcubegern
 8.03 FaLoL
 8.81 Wilhelm
 9.16 jaysammey777
 9.32 Cale S
 11.70 BenjaminW
 12.14 mycube
 12.14 NZCuber
 13.57 CyanSandwich
 14.24 Puggins
 14.83 Schmidt
 18.41 Mike Hughey
 19.16 LostGent
 19.43 Bubbagrub
 25.22 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:13.50 andi25
 1:36.46 jaysammey777
 1:37.67 bacyril
 1:38.14 NZCuber
 1:38.53 FaLoL
 1:41.74 qaz
 1:44.69 mycube
 2:05.79 Dene
 2:46.49 Cale S
 3:07.91 Mike Hughey
 DNF LostGent
*Square-1*(12)

 14.71 EMI
 18.55 Iggy
 23.87 Wilhelm
 33.29 qaz
 41.68 CyanSandwich
 44.10 Mike Hughey
 48.79 bacyril
 53.08 G2013
 53.58 Cale S
 57.79 mycube
 1:43.06 Schmidt
 1:56.91 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

24 okayama
27 Attila
30 G2013
30 ottozing
32 Meneghetti
34 EMI
34 Cale S
38 Mike Hughey
50 CyanSandwich
55 mrjames113083

*Contest results*

301 EMI
275 Cale S
267 qaz
250 bacyril
238 Mike Hughey
238 mycube
213 CyanSandwich
205 FaLoL
202 andi25
187 SolveThatCube
179 ichcubegern
178 Iggy
168 Wilhelm
161 jaysammey777
131 AndersB
130 G2013
124 NZCuber
120 BenjaminW
119 Dene
116 MatsBergsten
99 Lapinsavant
97 Rcuber123
69 Schmidt
64 Kenneth Svendson
60 Regimaster
52 ws
50 LostGent
46 Puggins
38 Coolster01
37 d4m1no
35 MarcelP
29 Bubbagrub
23 cubefanatic
22 ComputerGuy365
20 okayama
20 Sessinator
19 Attila
18 ottozing
17 MaxHofer
17 Caiel Manuel
16 Meneghetti
16 larosh12
15 daryl
11 mrjames113083


----------



## Iggy (Sep 30, 2014)

Not even top 10 lel


----------



## Cale S (Sep 30, 2014)

Yay I got 2nd

finally not 4th again


----------

